# FAVORITE waterfowl hunting photo



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Best one I have on my phone, 3 guys, 15 birds in a pumpkin field lol


----------



## huntertom (Nov 6, 2011)

my first time hunting in the 2011 Jan split 








My 3-6th geese in 4 geese in 3 shots 









My dads first mallard! On the Saturday the 11th worth busting the ice! 










And last my boy helping prep for goose opener 










This was my first season other than one day last year ....enough to get me hooked(first pic) and i absolutely loved it i used to be a huge deer hunter and i went out once this year..


----------



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> gotta go with this.


Every time I see this photo I am blown away...great photo, great dog...I could look at this picture all day!!...Kid truly a rare hunting companion you have


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

Opening day....


----------



## Take'm (Dec 6, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> gotta go with this.


Definitely good for a laugh, nice pic!


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Oct 5, 2011)

here is one that deserves a good laugh. september goose season and remember where the sand bars are in the river.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's a couple more I forgot about....
This one is my Wifes first goose...








She even cleaned it on her own..








The next day she cleaned mine....


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Getting the kids out and putting the smack down on some geese!









One of those days you don't forget.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

This years favorite for me!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

common merg wit a 11-12 in pike
http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee204/eider_02/****duck.jpg


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Just so darn funny, so glad I could catch it. She only did this one day, never saw it again.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

CougarHunter said:


> First goose hunt, first goose, first band


Ummm... you're a jerk  Nice job :lol:


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

First ducks with the new boat this year and shot my first teal, never shot one until this year.










Sunrise last season in the UP


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks to Iceman for the pics! Some he took of me/us.

Waiting for the geese to show.










Eating breakfast on yet another foggy morning.










Big goose










Best hunt of the year. Band and lesser.



















Hunting with TJ, left me in the layout while picking up dekes.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Here some over the years.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanx yall
That made Cyber scouting sooo much easier.:evilsmile


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Day 1 and 2 of early goose this year. My 2 boys are HOOKED!!!


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tyler2009 (Oct 23, 2008)

San V. Sasse said:


>


I love the drake mallard in the goose dekes. You take some amazing pictures. I can't believe you didn't include the pic with the shot all around the gooses head!


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

nimrod4 said:


> Saw this bird while I was out duck hunting one day. Glad I had the camera with me!


Jealous...I seen on the day after duck season while i was deer hunting and didnt have my camera...What an absolutely gorgeous bird. Thanks for sharing.

Some of my favs from this year...On the verge of getting outta hand, i have lots of favorites and many hunts that were special this season.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Another fav hunt was the controversial split...diver beat down


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Love greenheads in the snow!


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

At you Tyler.....


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

San V. Sasse said:


> At you Tyler.....


This shot gets my vote, never seen pellets, wad and the actual impact on a bird is one photo, really a great one.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

One more for me. First time I was on a good hunt where I was shooting a gun instead of footage. It's soooo addicting, I'm ruined. Stupid birds, gona cost me a fortune now.


----------



## tyler2009 (Oct 23, 2008)

San V. Sasse said:


> At you Tyler.....


There she is. That picture amazes me every time I see it. And I've seen it ALOT because it has gotten alot of views as I showed everybody when you first posted it on here in October. :lol:
Thanks!


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

My son Tyler and I.









AR34 and myself.


----------



## wise8706 (Apr 2, 2011)

Just a few from this season. First two pix are early season. The last pic is one of the best hunts we've had, 12 guys. Try to hide that many people in one swamp!
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

I've got a few from the past years... These are all pics from US hunting, and have a friend who took most with a very nice Nikon that is complicated looking...










































































I like this one the best!!! What a studd!!!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TeamFowlAssassins said:


> I like this one the best!!! What a studd!!!!!


haha. totally ruined all the great pic's with that last one.


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> haha. totally ruined all the great pic's with that last one.


 
Hey now!!!


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Great pics guys, keep um coming.


----------



## Sliver Sidejob (Feb 5, 2008)

Two of the best investment a man can ever make 11-87 SP, 12' deep vee. O the hours I've spent with the two of them and they never have let me down.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

But the good ones that I like the best!


----------

